# More Or Less Wick



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

Hey guys,

I know this is a tricky topic but just curious, when it comes to drippers, which is better? More or Less wick?

The outcome I am looking for is the ultimate flavour, then throat hit, then vapour.

Flavour being the most important aspect and the other 2 are just bonuses.


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Go to Reosmods. Fill basket with Reo. Kiss disposable income good bye. Vape Reo. Get best flavour in world. Order second Reo. Repeat often

I think too much wick is always a bad thing actually. Only need tons of wick for cloud chasing, because it burns the juice so quickly at very low ohms.

Make sure the coils you are making have a resistance which works well for your juice type.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> Go to Reosmods. Fill basket with Reo. Kiss disposable income good bye. Vape Reo. Get best flavour in world. Order second Reo. Repeat often
> 
> I think too much wick is always a bad thing actually. Only need tons of wick for cloud chasing, because it burns the juice so quickly at very low ohms.
> 
> Make sure the coils you are making have a resistance which works well for your juice type.


So i built a 0.9-1.0 Ohm coil and put a small piece of wick in with a cotton cloud to feed it in an IGO-L but I am not getting the flavour intensity I am looking for. Should I pull out the cotton cloud or should I add more?

Vaping VM Legends Monroe at the moment. If you have vaped VM Legends Monroe, what ohms do you usually vape it at?


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

Hi @BhavZ, 

I assume you are talking about the IGO-L?

If so, I have tried with just a little bit of wick (cotton), just touching the deck on either side.

And I have tried with the wick snaking around the deck and making a full circle and winding back through the posts to touch the other side. 

I must say I have not noticed a difference in flavour or throat hit.

Only difference is that I get more puffs with more wick because there is more juice. I use less wick if I just want to taste a juice. 

My coil is quite close to the edge of the device. To get more throat hit I move the coil higher up and to get more flavour I move it lower down (more in line with the airhole)

I am on a 1.3 ohm "standard" type of micro-coil and using the SVD at 12-14 Watts.


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

My Monroe is steeping still, so I can't comment, but I do know it is a dessert vape, and I haven't quite worked out how to bring out the flavour brilliantly with a dripper. I know in tanks it works nicely in 1.2 - 1.5 ohms region, and with the SVD i usually crank up the wattage until I get dry hits, and then drop down a watt.

General rule of thumb seems to be keep the coil lower down, and away from the center of the atty


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So i built a 0.9-1.0 Ohm coil and put a small piece of wick in with a cotton cloud to feed it in an IGO-L but I am not getting the flavour intensity I am looking for. Should I pull out the cotton cloud or should I add more?
> 
> Vaping VM Legends Monroe at the moment. If you have vaped VM Legends Monroe, what ohms do you usually vape it at?




Hi @BhavZ, I am not an expert on this, but I have noticed that to get the most flavour on the IGO-L, the coil has to be as close to the edge of the device as possible and directly in line with the airhole. I have not found the amount of wick to change the flavour much.

Where is your coil sitting at the moment?


----------



## crack2483 (7/4/14)

Umm, wouldn't it make sense to ask the guy who makes it? Surely to try get the most original taste of said flavour you'd need to find out what he was testing it on before hitting his eureka moment? @Oupa what setup do you use for your taste testing? Of course this discussion will be very opinionated

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @BhavZ,
> 
> I assume you are talking about the IGO-L?
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver 

I have the coil as low down a possible without touching the deck and now have switch to snaking a thin piece of wick around the dripper so that each end of the wick touches. Switched juices now to VM Legends Dean and much better.



devdev said:


> My Monroe is steeping still, so I can't comment, but I do know it is a dessert vape, and I haven't quite worked out how to bring out the flavour brilliantly with a dripper. I know in tanks it works nicely in 1.2 - 1.5 ohms region, and with the SVD i usually crank up the wattage until I get dry hits, and then drop down a watt.
> 
> General rule of thumb seems to be keep the coil lower down, and away from the center of the atty



@devdev I think you are right about the ohms and desert flavours. I switch to VM Legends Dean and the flavour is loads better (I love both juices equally) so from now on I will vape desert juices between 1.3 and 1.5ohms and sub ohm coffee and tobacco juices.


Thanks @Silver and @devdev for the input, has helped greatly.


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

*waits patiently for @Oupa to say "Reo"*


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> *waits patiently for @Oupa to say "Reo"*


I agree with you, Reo is next on my list of devices as I am vaping the IGO-L on the nemesis at the moment and loving every minute of it so Reo can only take it up 10 levels at least but alas the price range is a bit steep so will be saving for this.


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

@BhavZ I have been trying to work out the general region for the juices I like.

At the moment I am enjoying fruity flavours at 1 Ohm, Dessert higher up, and I know most use tobacco flavours lower down, as you said.

I think this is a big part of the secret behind getting the best from juices

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> @BhavZ I have been trying to work out the general region for the juices I like.
> 
> At the moment I am enjoying fruity flavours at 1 Ohm, Dessert higher up, and I know most use tobacco flavours lower down, as you said.
> 
> I think this is a big part of the secret behind getting the best from juices


Agree, especially on a mech. Coil build and positioning is of utmost importance, I too am trying to wrap my head around it all. But with that said it is great fun trying to figure this out and not to mention loads of nic buzz.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> @BhavZ I have been trying to work out the general region for the juices I like.
> 
> At the moment I am enjoying fruity flavours at 1 Ohm, Dessert higher up, and I know most use tobacco flavours lower down, as you said.
> 
> I think this is a big part of the secret behind getting the best from juices




Most interesting Dev - but is that on a mech setup? (ie on the REO?) or a regulated setup?


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I have the coil as low down a possible without touching the deck and now have switch to snaking a thin piece of wick around the dripper so that each end of the wick touches. Switched juices now to VM Legends Dean and much better.



If your coil is as low down as possible, is it in line with the airhole? Maybe its slightly too low?
Oh, and is it on the edge? Or closer to the middle of the device?


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

@Silver my focus for the time being is on mechs, because that has less variables to deal with than a VW device.

Assuming resistance is known, and battery is fresh then the variables are based on coil position, resistance and wick.

Once this formula has been worked out it won't be that hard to apply to electric mods. Well that's what I am hoping


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

Silver said:


> If your coil is as low down as possible, is it in line with the airhole? Maybe its slightly too low?


I don't think it is low enough lol, cause the throat hit is more than usual. Will play with the coil positioning now and report back


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

For me personally:

Tobaccos - sweet spot 0.6 Ohm
Deserts - sweet spot 1.5 Ohm
Fruits - sweet spot 1.0 Ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

Silly me, the coil was sitting above the airhole. Can see I am getting old lol. managed to reposition the coil without any issue and got the coil below the airhole, much much better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

Glad you figured it out @BhavZ
Not easy to see where the coil is in relation to the airhole on the SVD - I sometimes align the cap next to the base and see what the height of the airhole is and where the coil is - before I put the cap on. That does help a bit.


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

Silver said:


> Glad you figured it out @BhavZ
> Not easy to see where the coil is in relation to the airhole on the SVD - I sometimes align the cap next to the base and see what the height of the airhole is and where the coil is - before I put the cap on. That does help a bit.


I did that now actually and that is how I saw that the coil was above the airhole. This fiddling around definitely gave me a nic buzz though. So all in all a very good experience


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Just shows you how preferences differ. I like my tobaccos anything below 0.9. Fruit juices (natural tasting) at around 1.4 and sweet/dessert juices around 0.6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

